# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  AKOGs YK-11 log

## AllKindsOGains

Almost done with my first full week of my 4 week run of YK. I am doing 18 mg a day, split 9&9 am and pm. Strength increase is actually somewhat strange, as I will feel extreme strength during certain points of the day, and if I were to time this it'd be about 1-2 hours post ingestion. Definitely something I'd recommend pre-workout. Have yet to see body composition changes, but for someone who dislike eating (I hate food actually) I have trouble becoming satiated. The hunger increase isnt really comprable to that induced by ghrp6, as that is more blood sugar related for me, like if I don't eat I'll pass out. This is more like "what the hell, I just ate this big ass bowl of oatmeal and I'm still hungry." I'll update as often as I can with useful info, as always,
AKOG

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I am def following along, TY for doing this log.
Can you give us a run down of everything/anything else you are taking? Even supplements, whatever.
How long are you planning on running this ? How did you determine the dosage to take? I have heard daily dosing from 5-10mgs/day butt you are pretty much double that. Is my dosing interpretation off and way too low? Its hard to find info on YK at all much less proper dosing.

----------


## AllKindsOGains

> I am def following along, TY for doing this log.
> Can you give us a run down of everything/anything else you are taking? Even supplements, whatever.
> How long are you planning on running this ? How did you determine the dosage to take? I have heard daily dosing from 5-10mgs/day butt you are pretty much double that. Is my dosing interpretation off and way too low? Its hard to find info on YK at all much less proper dosing.


My supplier for YK recommends 18 mg a day, and my own research on others who have used it report 10-20 is generally what one should run. As far as other things I am taking; I am taking a fair amount of other product, but it has all been consistent for about two months now, longs enough for me to determine if YK yields significant change outside of my current "stack." 
Ipam
Igf des*** love this stuff
Bpc 157
Creatine
YK

Just for the record, igf des has done things I couldn't imagine as far as hypertrophy, leanness, and general well being. I highly recommend it.

----------


## AllKindsOGains

Update: inexplicable bursts of strength despite lack of sleep, high work load, and missing meals. Its actually making me slightly more productive. Appetite increase is still evident.

----------


## NACH3

Hey AKOG, 

These bursts of strength... I'm assuming there happening in the gym or(if I'm not mistaken on what your actually saying) it would be perfect if you were able to time it for those strength bursts?? And are you positive it's the YK doing so... I ask b/c your running Ipa, IGF des, etc? I know your knowledgable in the peps/SARMs dep't Is High... I'm just now getting into them and learning more about them and want to be clear in what your conveying... Thx

----------


## Lovemiami

> Update: inexplicable bursts of strength despite lack of sleep, high work load, and missing meals. Its actually making me slightly more productive. Appetite increase is still evident.


Thanks for the log, I was using it EOD but I'M going to increase it to 20 ED for the following 3 weeks to see how it goes along with my Test E and adex

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks for the log, I was using it EOD but I'M going to increase it to 20 ED for the following 3 weeks to see how it goes along with my Test E and adex


Just curious as was Jimmyinkedup's question on dosing... How did you figure out your dosing protocol of EOD rather than ed? And what was your dose when starting? Being that your raising it to 20mgs/day after you were taking it EOD? These are the types of things we're trying to figure out(AKOG is logging this for a reason) too many people saying it does this and that(& imho people's perspectives are usually outside of reality most of the time)... Thx

----------


## Lovemiami

> Just curious as was Jimmyinkedup's question on dosing... How did you figure out your dosing protocol of EOD rather than ed? And what was your dose when starting? Being that your raising it to 20mgs/day after you were taking it EOD? These are the types of things we're trying to figure out(AKOG is logging this for a reason) too many people saying it does this and that(& imho people's perspectives are usually outside of reality most of the time)... Thx


I got it from videos online is all over the web https://youtu.be/Ecdy--aPitY

----------


## NACH3

> I got it from videos online is all over the web https://youtu.be/Ecdy--aPitY


So one this vid says not to exceed 15mgs/day... Yet your dosing it higher(fine) but where is the credible advice(not out there) hence AKOGs log... We're trying to figure out how and why these people are saying to run X amount of this with YK or take YK alone and still get beefed etc... 

Even in the video it seems like he had one person telling him to take it one way and another to take 1/wk 2/second wk then the rest? doesnt sound too intellectually sound imho... im not coming down on you I'm just trying to make sense of it all(online etc) we're gonna have people hype it way up into something it's not... Just be realistic with it like anything... I hope it is something new and good  :Wink:

----------


## InternalFire

to my knowledge 10mg ED should be the dosing, 5days on, 2days off, and if it was from a really good source in regards real-stuff and high purity it should be ok to be used indefinitely. Nope, no studies, no research, no first hand experience, just what I heard from person who is in business with sources that are hard to come by, so yea, until I get my hands on it, its due to subjectivity

----------


## AllKindsOGains

Bump ^^ As far as updates, I am most definitely feeling stronger, and my size has increased markedly. Muscles are fuller, harder, and muscle bellies seem to be more round, easier to achieve a pump. Almost seems as though my testosterone has inceased, confidence, libido, all have gone up. Bear in mind, I have yet to run any cycles of test, so what might seem to be significant changes to me may be only mild to someone whose run an actual cycle. Again, I'd like to note that although strength has increased overall, I have the random "bursts" of power that make things seem extremely light, and this is hours after I dose yk, and it's isn't always at the same times. Will update again soon, 
AKOG

----------


## AllKindsOGains

> Hey AKOG, 
> 
> These bursts of strength... I'm assuming there happening in the gym or(if I'm not mistaken on what your actually saying) it would be perfect if you were able to time it for those strength bursts?? And are you positive it's the YK doing so... I ask b/c your running Ipa, IGF des, etc? I know your knowledgable in the peps/SARMs dep't Is High... I'm just now getting into them and learning more about them and want to be clear in what your conveying... Thx


Nach, sorry it took so long for a reply, didn't see your question at first. I know how ipam, des, and bpc make me feel post injection. In fact, ive found out a lot as far as how my body reacts, and most importantly how they work in conjunction with stimulants (I am prescribed adderrall for adhd). For example, ipam causes slight lethargy, but then whole premise is growth hormone secretion..so, addy basically eliminates this, and the speed, focus, strength, etc of growth combine with those same effects that adderrall produces. So, for the duration of a pulse and the length of the stim, you feel almost superhuman. 

In the case of yk; outside of the times when I pulse ipam and take an addy, it hits me randomly. So, for example, I will be feeling "normal", lifting boxes into my delivery truck at work, and then literally a split second later a box will drop 10-15 lbs in how much it seems to weigh. I might be feeling tired one second, the next all the fatigue melts away and I feel powerful. The feeling lasts normally at least an hour, but it's something I can't really explain. I would recommend taking it on an empty stomach 1 hour pre workout, coupled with a stim. Best bet for feeling the burst of power

----------


## NACH3

> Nach, sorry it took so long for a reply, didn't see your question at first. I know how ipam, des, and bpc make me feel post injection. In fact, ive found out a lot as far as how my body reacts, and most importantly how they work in conjunction with stimulants (I am prescribed adderrall for adhd). For example, ipam causes slight lethargy, but then whole premise is growth hormone secretion..so, addy basically eliminates this, and the speed, focus, strength, etc of growth combine with those same effects that adderrall produces. So, *for the duration of a pulse and the length of the stim, you feel almost superhuman.* 
> 
> In the case of yk; outside of the times when I pulse ipam and take an addy, it hits me randomly. So, for example, I will be feeling "normal", lifting boxes into my delivery truck at work, and then literally a split second later a box will drop 10-15 lbs in how much it seems to weigh. I might be feeling tired one second, the next all the fatigue melts away and I feel powerful. The feeling lasts normally at least an hour, but it's something I can't really explain. I would recommend taking it on an empty stomach 1 hour pre workout, coupled with a stim. Best bet for feeling the burst of power


Awesome ^^  :Wink: 

Sounds and sure looks like your much more striated/lean and bigger than last time I saw you... Good job well done brother!

----------


## AllKindsOGains

Sorry for never getting back to this, life's been somewhat of a bitch lately. 

!!!***I have only tried YK from one source, maybe another would yield better results. However, what i recommend: DONT WASTE YOUR TIME OR MONEY.***!!! 
The positive things I said about it were temporary and I'm now not even sure if they weren't due to other things I was taking, if outside influences during my day were just causing me to feel differently, or if it was all placebo. As of right now, the only two sarms that I would recommend are S4 and MK-677. I have yet to try anything else

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Sorry for never getting back to this, life's been somewhat of a bitch lately. 
> 
> !!!***I have only tried YK from one source, maybe another would yield better results. However, what i recommend: DONT WASTE YOUR TIME OR MONEY.***!!! 
> The positive things I said about it were temporary and I'm now not even sure if they weren't due to other things I was taking, if outside influences during my day were just causing me to feel differently, or if it was all placebo. As of right now, the only two sarms that I would recommend are S4 and MK-677. I have yet to try anything else


Because YK-11 is partial agonist to the androgen receptor it will be in direct competition with Test and DHT for binding and so its anabolic activity may be reliant on its ability to stimulate follistatin. Because of its partial agonist competition with Test and DHT it may reduce anabolic activity in otherwise healthy males. To date no safety data or animal testing exist. 

I would run rad or test with it.

Try LGD, best sarm i ever tried. Steroidgains, no doubt. But watch cholestrol and a little trtdose along with it should be suggested. And a minipct also

----------


## AllKindsOGains

> Because YK-11 is partial agonist to the androgen receptor it will be in direct competition with Test and DHT for binding and so its anabolic activity may be reliant on its ability to stimulate follistatin. Because of its partial agonist competition with Test and DHT it may reduce anabolic activity in otherwise healthy males. To date no safety data or animal testing exist. 
> 
> I would run rad or test with it.
> 
> Try LGD, best sarm i ever tried. Steroidgains, no doubt. But watch cholestrol and a little trtdose along with it should be suggested. And a minipct also


I'll take a look at the lgd, haven't researched into that one yet

----------


## Mr.BB

Leave this info taken from the internet for you guys to debunk, very easy to find on google:




> The current information on the internet about YK-11, is some what incorrect and by no means complete. YK-11 is not a SARM. It's a testosterone (Test)/ 5-α-dihydrotestosterone (DHT) derivative a synthetic anabolic 
> steroid 
> 
> 
> 
> above it are the chemical structures of Tests and DHT
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## outofthisworld

Is there a particular reason on why you're running it for only 4 weeks? Just curious..

----------

